# Classic Car road tax exemption



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've had a few people contact me over the last few months because of a rumour that classic car road tax exemption was going to end and just to let you know that I've just been to the Fiscal Office where I gave them my registration document, letter from ACP Classicos saying the car was a vehicle of historical interest to Portugal and my fiscal document and got the tax exemption for 2014-2015 without any problems whatsoever.


----------

